# PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....



## Fischbox (26. Mai 2008)

Moin |wavey:

Hier könnt Ihr eure Sots und natürlich bzw. hauptsächlich eure genialen Bastelideen der Allgemeinheit vorstellen. Das alles sollte relativ unkommentiert gelassen werden, denn zum quatrschen haben wir schon zwei andere ergiebige Threads. 


...und gleich volle Pulle losgelegt.

Mein Hobie Outback Mirage :m








Stolz bin:vik:

Die Löcher für den Rutenhalter sind zwar schon versenkt, allerdings nur ca.10 cm und das war mir zu wenig. Ich habe dann ein HT-Rohr (40mm Durchmesser) auf 25cm abgelängt und mit etwas Gewebeklebeband den Durchmesser angepasst. Wackelt nicht und lässt sich trotzdem leicht rausziehen. Hier als Halterung für den Ankerball...







Scotty Rutenhalter mit Verlängerung. Lassen sich ratzfatz abbauen und stören in der richtigen Position auch nicht bei der Fahrt mit Tretantrieb..


----------



## Fischbox (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Nicht von mir gepimpt, sondern Serie. Die Paddelhallterung in Höhe der Trinkflasche...









Ansicht von unten:

Der Tretantrieb und der Kajakwagen. Letzterer ist Marke Eigenbau, allerdings sieht das Original wohl ähnlich aus. Am Strand angekommen wird er in gleicher Weise von oben auf dem Kajak verstaut.








Gut zu sehen, die weiße Endlosleine, über welche man bestimmen kann, ob der Anker über den Bug oder über das Heck ausgelegt wird. Einfach an die gewünschte Position hinziehen...


----------



## Fischbox (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Die Rundumleine ist in der Mitte durch einen Gummiring gepuffert. In diesen Ring wird ein Karabiner eingeklinkt, durch welchen dann die eigentliche Ankerleine läuft...









Hier ist eine von diversen Sicherungsleinen für Ruten und anderes Zubehör zu sehen. Am Ende sind sie mit einem kleinen Kunststoffkarabiner ausgestattet.







Sicherungsleinen, Klampe (an Backbord ist auch noch eine für den Anker), Ablagefächer, Griff für den Wiedereinstieg im Falle einer Kenterung und zusätzliche versenkte Rutenhalterung mit Kappe(oben links).









Zubehörfach mit Netzsicherung und verschlossenes Zubehörfach vor dem leicht abnehmbaren, verstellbarem und superbequemen Sitz.


----------



## Fischbox (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Geöffnetes Zubehörfach...








....und noch einmal von vorne... :m







So, das war es erst einmal. Es kommt aber bestimmt noch die eine oder andere Idee hinzu. Jetzt freu ich mich auf jeden Fall auf die Erstwässerung im Ostseewasser am Wochenende...:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Feuerqualle (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Sehr geil. Dieser Thread ist super. So kann man sich ein wenig inspirieren, wenn es um das aufpimpen von Kayaks geht. Sollten wir vielleicht nochmal aufgreifen. Andere Threads sind mittlerweile recht "massig".

P.s. geiles Kayak von Hobie


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

wo bekommt man die Anbauteile ( Haken und Ösen ) Netzsicherung und Sicherungsleinen her.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Blindfischer (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hi Knurri,

die Gummileinen und Haken bekommst Du in den meisten gut sortierten Baumärkten.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## angelbaron (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Geiler Anfangsbericht.:vik:
Detailtreue Foto's.
Weiter so.


----------



## tupilaq (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hallo Thomas,
ich habe in mein neues Hobie Sport noch kein Loch gebohrt. Derzeit bin ich mit dem "nackten" Boot unterwegs, um zu erkennen, wo ich was brauche. Du hast mit Deinem Hobie ja schon mindestens 1,5 Jahre Erfahrungen gesammelt. Deshalb 2 Fragen an Dich:
Du hast auf beiden Seiten auf Höhe des Pedalantriebs einen Rutenhalter montiert. Stört das nicht beim Einsteigen und ggf. bei einem Wiedereinstieg nach einer Kenterung?

Bist Du Linkshänder? Wenn nein, wie hat sich Deine Verholleine für den Ankerleinen-Holepunkt auf der Backbordseite bewährt? Ich als Rechtshänder halte die Rute rechts und den Kescher links und führe einen Fisch auf die Backbordseite zum Keschern. Und da möchte ich die Leine eines ausgebrachten Ankers möglichst weit weg haben. Bisher habe ich vor, diese Leine auf die Steuerbrdseite zu nehmen.
Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Fischbox (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



Fischbox schrieb:


> *...Das alles sollte relativ unkommentiert gelassen werden, denn zum quatschen haben wir schon zwei andere ergiebige Threads. *



Bitte möglichst wenig Kommentare einfügen. In den anderen unterhaltsamen Kajakthreads sind auch diverse Tipps enthalten, aber man sucht sich einen Wolf bis man diese zwischen den normalen Laberbeiträgen findet. Das wollte ich mit diesem Thema umgehen.



Die ganzen Anbauteile habe ich mir aus den Staaten (Kayakfishingstuff) schicken lassen. 
Ich bin Rechtshänder und mit Rutenhalter und Ankerleine habe ich so wie sie jetzt angebracht sind keine Probleme.

Eine Sache würde ich heute anders machen. Der Radabstand des "Kajaktrailers" sollte nicht zu gering gewählt werden, denn sonst wird es zu kippelig.


----------



## BB-cruiser (11. April 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Wieder hoch damit . Ich habe mir einen Kugelanker besorgt wegen der Hängergefahr und das ganz simpel ,was man braucht eine Kugel zum Kugelstoßen in meinen Fall 4 kg daran einen gekürzten Gerüsthaken angebrutzelt und zur Schonung des Bootes eine halbe Tube Sikaflex draufgedruckt und mit Spüli in Form gebracht paar Tage zum trocknen gehängt und fertig #6 Gruß Roland


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Wieder hoch damit . Ich habe mir einen Kugelanker besorgt wegen der Hängergefahr und das ganz simpel ,was man braucht eine Kugel zum Kugelstoßen in meinen Fall 4 kg daran einen gekürzten Gerüsthaken angebrutzelt und zur Schonung des Bootes eine halbe Tube Sikaflex draufgedruckt und mit Spüli in Form gebracht paar Tage zum trocknen gehängt und fertig #6 Gruß Roland



Da würde ich gerne mal ein Bild von sehen !


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Bild kommt wenn Schwiegersohn kommt und mir den Techinkfreak das mit die Bilders erklärt #qhttp://img683.*ih.us/img683/3760/cimg3832.jpg


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Bild ist eins höher


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. August 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Alter Falter was für´n Dampfer...Reschpeggt...haste super gebaut und würde ich gern mal live sehen. Mir wäre das etwas too much|rolleyes Wo soll denn da noch die Wickelanlage für´s Schleppnetz hin und der Kampfstuhl? Und was ist mit Fluchtwegefreiheit? Haste noch´n paar Bilder vom Keller?..
Nee im Ernst Hammermäßig. Da bin ich mit meiner Schute ja schon undertooled.
Hoffe, wir sehen uns mal auf´m Wasser
Piet

PS : Haste beim anlöten den Brenner zu dicht rangehalten?


----------



## BB-cruiser (28. August 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Da schließe ich mich an ganz großes Kino :mIdeen hat er ja der Sohn von seinen Vater#h


----------



## mic_wag (8. September 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Jou, mit dem RTM K-Largo von vatas-sohn können meine pimp-Aktivitäten noch nicht mithalten. Echt super das Teil! Da habe ich dann ja noch einiges vor mir!! 

Dennoch, auch von mir im Folgenden den einen oder anderen kleinen Um- bzw. Anbau an meinem Moken 12 von FeelFree.

Den Anfang nahm alles mit den beiden vorderen Rutenhaltern. Ausgeliefert wurde es mit insgesamt 4 Einbaurutenhaltern. Ihr wisst schon, diese Dinger, in die man die Ruten leicht schräg aufrecht reinsteckt. Für hinten fand ich das ok, aber vorne hätte ich gerne variable Rutenhalter. Zwei Stück davon hatte ich mir in weiser Voraussicht auch schon mal günstig im Urlaub organisiert. Die sollten da jetzt ran!
Der Plan war daher: Die Einbauhalter ausbauen und dann die neuen Dinger einfach an der selben Stelle wieder einschrauben. Dies wäre ein guter Plan gewesen, wenn die Grundplatten der Rutenhalter von der Größe her identisch gewesen wären - waren sie nur nicht! Da die Einbaurutenhalter etwas größer waren, konnten die Einbauspuren des Herstellers durch die Grundplatte der neuen Rutenhalter nicht vollständig überdeckt werden. Die Vorstellung, mit einem niegelnagelneuem Boot mit zwei sichtbaren Schraublöchern auf jeder Seite durch die Gegend zu paddeln, gefiel mir nun überhaupt nicht. Und die neuen Dinger einfach auf die alten draufschrauben ging leider auch auch nicht. 
Der neue Plan war dann, mir aus Kunststoff 2 Grundplatten zu fertigen, die von der Größe der her mit denen der Einbaurutenhalter identisch waren. Die Suche nach einem geeigneten Kunststoff war garnicht so einfach. Im Baumarkt war nix gescheites zu bekommen, schon garnicht in schwarz (ich wollte ja schließlich kein weiß oder transparent an ein rot-schwarzes Boot montieren). Extra was bestellen und dann gleich nen ganzen qm abnehmen (zumal zu dem Preis!!) kam für mich auch nicht in Frage. In einem Fachgeschäft für Kunststoffe war ich dann endlich erfolgreich und bekam PE in 8mm Stärke, das ich mir auch gleich zuschneiden lassen konnte.
Ich habe die Platten dann noch an den Ecken sowie an der Oberfläche nachbehandelt und an der richtigen Stelle mit den Löchern für die neuen Flush Deck Mounts versehen. Bei der Montage habe ich dann alles noch mit etwas Goop Marine versehen, um sicher zu stellen, dass alles dicht ist. Ach ja, aus diesem Grunde habe ich vorher auch noch die Flush Deck Mounts unten zugeklebt. Die waren vorher nämlich unten noch offen.
Ihr seht  da diese Gummibänder aus dem Rutenhalter rauskommen. Die waren  an den Einbaurutenhaltern bereits dran. Und da ich sie zur Sicherung  meiner Ruten als durchaus geeignet empfand, habe ich sie einfach in die  neuen Rutenhalter übernommen und dann noch etwas verlängert.

Und hier nun das Ergebnis ...


----------



## mic_wag (8. September 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

|rotwerden

... nicht so schnell, da kommt ja gleich noch was!


----------



## archi69 (8. September 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Haha, nochmal schnell. Ist das der Fladen-Rutenhalter? Finde ich fast besser als die von Scotty. Die Scotty-Teile lassen sich irgendwie nicht so beliebig einstellen, also die Rasterteilung ist recht grob....


----------



## mic_wag (8. September 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

So, nun geht's weiter mit der Montage des Echolots ...

Zu Beginn stand ich vor den folgenden 3 grundsätzlichen Fragen:
(1) Wie und wo soll der Geber montiert werden? 
(2) Wo kann ich am besten die Batterie unterbringen und wie kann ich die Batterie wasserdicht verstauen?
(3) Wo positioniere ich das Bedienteil des Echolots, so, dass ich es gut erreichen kann und ohne dass es mich behindert?  

Vorweg: Ich verfüge bereits seit längerem über ein Eagle Fish Easy 240 portable. Da ich es nicht immer tragbar auf dem Kajak einsetzen wollte, mir andererseits aber auch den Einsatz unabhängig vom Kajak weiter offen halten wollte, beschaffte ich mir einen zusätzlichen Geber sowie eine weitere Halterung für eine feste Montage am Kajak. Außerdem legte ich mir zum Betreiben des Echolots einen 12V/ 7,2Ah Bleigelakku (plus Ladegerät/ plus Ersatzakku) zu.

Das "wie" von Frage 1 war für mich bereits beantwortet lange bevor ich mein Kajak beim Händler abholen konnte. So war mir bereits klar, dass ich durch die Luke vor dem Sitz in das Innere des Moken hineinkommen werde und den Geber innen mit Goop Marine einkleben kann. Das "wo" - also die genaue Position - war bereits nach dem ersten Blick durch die Luke klar. Etwa eine Unterarmlänge vor der Luke sollte der Geber eingeklebt werden. So konnte die Luke und auch der eingesetzte Lukenbeutel auch weiterhin ohne Einschränkung genutzt werden. Außerdem war diese Stelle für das Anschleifen vor dem Einkleben und das Einkleben selbst immer noch komfortabel genug erreichbar. AN DIESER STELLE MEINEN AUFRICHTIGEN DANK AN ALLE POSTINGS HIER IM FORUM, DENEN ICH VIELE NÜTZLICHE TIPPS UND HINWEISE ZUM EINKLEBEN DES GEBERS ENTNEHMEN KONNTE!! #g

So nun endlich zu Frage (2): FeelFree hat unter dem Hardtop des Moken zur Batteriebefestigung bereits eine Mulde mit Spanngurt und davor einen Kabeldurchlass zum Mittelschiff vorgesehen. Damit war der erste Teil der Frage für mich schon gut durch den Hersteller beantwortet. Die Antwort auf den 2. Teil kam von "Vatas-Sohn"!! Von ihm kam der Tipp zu Conrad zu fahren und mir da eine wasserdichte Box und einen passenden wasserdichten Kabeldurchlass zu schießen. Ich habe diese Konzept dann noch um einen wasserdichten Schalter erweitert. Dadurch habe ich nun die Möglichkeit per Knopfdruck die Kontakte spannungsfrei zu schalten, wenn ich das Kajak mal ohne Echolot Bedienteil einsetzen (oder auch nur transportieren) will. Geber und auch Batteriekasten bleiben dabei bereits einsatzbereit montiert. [hierzu die beiden ersten Bilder]

Frage (3): Erst wollte ich den Bildschirm direkt auf der Mittelkonsole des Moken positionieren, da mir die diese Position als einzige gut zu erreichende erschien. Nach einem ersten Paddel- und Bewegungstest entschied ich mich jedoch dagegen. Einerseits wollte ich mir diesen für das Anlanden und Versorgen von Fisch gut geeigneten Platz nicht unnötig verbauen und zum anderen stellte ich, dass ich durch ein einfaches Vom-Sitz-herunterrutschen auch den Platz direkt hinter der Konsole erreichen würde. Zudem erschien mir dieser Ort zusätzlich als besser geeignet, da die Echolothalterung hier ein wenig tiefer sitzt, nicht über die Bootswand hinausreicht und so beim Verladen des Bootes nicht hängen bleiben und dadurch evtl. beschädigt werden kann.
Schließlich habe ich den Halter noch drehbar auf zwei mit einer Schraube verbundenen PE-Platten montiert. Dies erlaub, den Bildschirm bei seitlichem Lichteinfall entsprechend verdrehen zu können, um störende Refexionen zu vermeiden.  
Ach ja, das Kabel des Gebers habe ich mit Kabeldurchlass unter dem Scharnier der Mittelkonsole herausgeführt. Dies ist zum einen ein relativ hoher Punkt, von dem Regen- oder Spritzwasser immer schnell abfließt und daher nicht ins Innere eindringen kann. Zum anderen ist die kürzeste und geschützteste Verbindung zur Halterung (möglichst kurzes freiliegendes Kabel).

So, das war es dann auch schon zu den drei grundsätzlichen Fragen ...


----------



## mic_wag (8. September 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



archi69 schrieb:


> Haha, nochmal schnell. Ist das der Fladen-Rutenhalter? Finde ich fast besser als die von Scotty. Die Scotty-Teile lassen sich irgendwie nicht so beliebig einstellen, also die Rasterteilung ist recht grob....



Da auf den Rutenhaltern von Vatas-Sohn fett Berkley drauf stand fühle ich mich mal angesprochen ... 

... und ich muss zugeben, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, ob die von Fladen sind. Steht auch nichts drauf und die Verpackung ist schon lange Futsch. Ich habe sie das Stück für 8€ in Finnland in einem Discounter, hieß glaub ich "Hong Kong", gekauft. Die Preise für Wobbler waren da übrigens ähnlich niedrig :m


----------



## archi69 (9. September 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Naja, sieht jedenfalls so aus und könnte vom Preis her stimmen.... 

Feine Arbeit, genau das mache ich auch gerade: Echo fest verbauen, Geber einGOOPEN usw. da mich der Geberhalter-Ausleger irgendwie gestört hat beim Paddeln, zudem dieser Kabelramsch an Deck....


----------



## mic_wag (9. September 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



archi69 schrieb:


> ... genau das mache ich auch gerade: Echo fest verbauen, Geber einGOOPEN usw. da mich der Geberhalter-Ausleger irgendwie gestört hat beim Paddeln, zudem dieser Kabelramsch an Deck....



Genau das war es bei mir auch! Geberausleger und der damit verbundene Kabelramsch - wie du es ausdrückst - kam bei mir nach einer ersten Testrunde mit dem portablen Echolot nicht mehr in Frage!

Viel Erfolg beim GOOPEN! Ist halb so schlimm wie ich im Vorfeld gedacht hatte. Man sollte sich nur schon mal was zurechtlegen, um den Geber zu fixieren, bis der Goop angezogen hat. Bei mir hatte sich ein kleines Stück Dachlatte und ein Stück von einem Backstein bewährt.


----------



## mic_wag (9. September 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Die Schrauben, sowie die Bügel sind nicht aus Edelstahl, sondern aus  galvanisiertem Metall (verchromt oder brüniert).



Jou, und dein Foto veranschaulicht prima, was dann bereits nach dem ersten Einsatz auf See geschieht! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, zumal die doch sicher auch nicht gerade günstig zu bekommen sind! Wirklich unschön!! #q

Ach ja, wo hast du die Teile eigentlich her? Hatte die vorher noch nicht gesehen! Abgesehen von der schlechten Materialverwendung gefällt mir das System ganz gut.


----------



## Fischbox (10. September 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



archi69 schrieb:


> Haha, nochmal schnell. Ist das der Fladen-Rutenhalter? Finde ich fast besser als die von Scotty. Die Scotty-Teile lassen sich irgendwie nicht so beliebig einstellen, also die Rasterteilung ist recht grob....



Ich bin von den Scottys auch nicht so begeistert. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten reichen mir zwar aus, aber irgendwie verklemmt sich der Mechanismus manchmal recht arg, so dass die Verstellung oder auch die Demontage zu einem echten Kraftakt wird.


----------



## BliWo (24. September 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Rutenhalter Berkley

Alle metallischen Teile sind ganz sicher aus Edelstahl! Ich habe mir gestern 4 Stk. zum Schnapperpreis von je 13,99 gesichert. Wollte schon mit dem Auswechseln beginnen aber die Probe mit einem Magneten zeigt keinerlei Magnetismus, der Händler meines Vertrauens (bei dem ich nicht für 24,99 gekauft habe) hat mir dies ausdrücklich bestätigt. Vorteil der Berkley ist mit Sicherheit die kleine Größe, ideal fürs SOT

Also kein Umbau erforderlich:vik:

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wo ich die Teile montieren soll. Die Füße wollte ich nicht einlassen, sondern nur verschrauben. Aber das Ocean Kayak bietet seitlich nur sehr weni Platz. 

Die normalen Berkley Rutenhalter gibt es dort in Kisdorf für 9,99

Gruß Martin


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Wo gibts denn Sit-On-Tops die nicht über 1000 Euro kosten?
Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Händler gefunden der auch versendet...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Heilbutt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> So Leute! Ich habe mal wieder gebastelt - nach unendlich langen Stunden der Grübelei.....#d....naja, Perfektionistenärsc....e haben nun mal voll den Sockenschuß! #q
> Also: Das Problem war die Undichtigkeit der Seilein- und Austritte der beiden Steuerseile. Zunächt ein Versuch mit recht eng anliegenden Plastikhülsen....naja, dicht ist anders. :r Also mußte eine andere Lösung her. Da erinnerte ich mich an den guten alten Bowdenzug. Also eine Firma gesucht und gefunden (Taflexa in Leipzig www.taflexa.de)....die können sowas! Skizze hingeschickt und nach 10 Tagen waren sie da. Auf Maß angefertigt, alles aus V4A und schwarzem Kunststoff. Nun muß man diese Dinger erstmal ins Boot bekommen...das war ne recht knifflige Angelegenheit, aber (wie sich später rausstellen sollte) noch der leichtere Teil der Übung. :cVerschraubt habe ich das Ganze mit flachen Hutmuttern, in die ich ein 4mm Loch mittig gebohrt habe. Schließlich müssen ja noch die Stahlseile durch. Da stellte sich heraus, daß die Seile viel zu dick waren- damit hätte man ja gerade noch leben können; A B E R: Die Dinger waren laut, daß man alle Fische verscheucht hätte....#q Also habe ich mir 2 mm feine Flechtleine besorgt und die eingezogen- Ruhe im Karton. Dann kam zum Vorschein, daß die Seile aber an den Mutternkanten schamfilen...und wer will schon, daß die durchschubbern. Grübel. Grübel.... #c Ahhhhhhaaaa! Also ins Angelzimmer und vier Booms vom Meeresangeln geholt. Die sind aus Messing und haben einen schönen Wulst, so daß nichts scheuern kann.#6 Länge ausgemessen und abgesägt und in die Muttern und Endstücke der Bowdenzüge eingeklebt. Perfekt! Das Ergebnis: Eine leise und absolut wasserdichte Steuerseildurchführung. :vik: Der Nachteil: Die Züge kosteten satte 125,75 EUR....Auuuuuuaaahhhhhhhh!!!!! :c
> 
> So, jetzt könnt ihr mich des Wahnsinns fette Beute schimpfen, mich Teeren und Federn....aber ich bin stolz wie Oskar! |muahah:


 
Wow, gute Arbeit!

Bild eins sieht übrigens irgendwie aus wie vom Gynäkologen.......|sagnix

|supergri

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Heilbutt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Der Vater von meinem Nachbarn, der hat nen Arbeitskollegen, und wiederum dessen Schwager IST Gynäkologe....:m






.... und der hat auch so ein Boot!!!!!! :m


(Oder habt ihr was anderes gedacht?!?!?|kopfkrat)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn Sit-On-Tops die nicht über 1000 Euro kosten?
> Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Händler gefunden der auch versendet...
> 
> Gruß Fabi



http://www.paddel-fisch.de/


----------



## Wassermännchen (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn Sit-On-Tops die nicht über 1000 Euro kosten?
> Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Händler gefunden der auch versendet...
> 
> Gruß Fabi



http://kanu-depot.de/


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

So, mal eben eine Rutensicherung mit "Bordmitteln" gebastelt.
Wollte ich schon länger mal umsetzen, habe es aber immer wieder vergessen.

Material:
zwei große Sprengringe
ein großer Karabienerwirbel
ein Telefonhörerkabel


----------



## kulti007 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

so, hab auch mal was "gepimpt"

echolot montiert
griffe und schotklemme ran geschraubt
und nen wagen gebaut


----------



## kulti007 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

hier ist meine wasserdichte batteriebox :m
am echolot ist auch ein stecker... so ist diese schnell angeschlossen...


----------



## Cusack (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hallo Leute hier mal ein Video in sachen SOT Pimpen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O310RtQIbGw

Gruß Kai


----------



## archi69 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Ja nicht schlecht.....ABER: Wozu braucht es das Kajak, da wäre ein kleines Ruderboot doch angebrachter. Darin kann man stehen, einen E-Motor rantüdeln, gemütlich sitzen und fischen....Neenee, ich habe ein Kajak um flink zu paddeln, durch schmale Schilfbuchten zu schleichen (funzt doch nicht mit Auslegern)...usw. 
Was soll denn noch alles auf ein Kajak....Fehlt noch Sonnendach, Auslegergrill, BierKISTENhalter, Sitzheizung, Bugstrahlruder.........


----------



## Heilbutt (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



archi69 schrieb:


> Was soll denn noch alles auf ein Kajak....Fehlt noch Sonnendach, Auslegergrill, BierKISTENhalter, Sitzheizung, Bugstrahlruder.........


 

Au ja, Klasse!!!#6

Ich hab zwar gar kein SOT, aber ich lese hier seit langem mit Begeisterung über eure Bastelfeatures!!!!!!:m

Und das mit dem Grill und dem Bierkastenhalter ließe sich doch - am besten wegen der Trimmung genau gegenüberliegend montiert - auch noch irgendwie realisieren!?!?!

So ein SOT ist ja fast wie ein Tampon, mit dem kann man ja auch Reiten, Schwimmen, Tennis spielen,... usw.#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## canis777 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Ich finde eure Ideen Klasse und die Ausführungen ebenfalls, doch mir persönlich wäre ein SoT zu kippelig. Deshalb habe ich mir ein Flachbodenboot gebaut. Bei Intresse einfach mal eine PN schicken.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=3741

ich hoffe ihr habt Intresse daran.


----------



## Blindfischer (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



canis777 schrieb:


> Ich finde eure Ideen Klasse und die Ausführungen ebenfalls, doch mir persönlich wäre ein SoT zu kippelig. Deshalb habe ich mir ein Flachbodenboot gebaut. Bei Intresse einfach mal eine PN schicken.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder
> 
> ...




Nicht schlecht, aber was hat das mit dem Thema SOT zu tun?

Ein SOT ist kippeliger als dein Flachbodenboot, aber das ist wiederum kippeliger als eine Autofähre
Ergo: alle umsatteln auf Fähre?

Ich denke, Du bist damit bei den Bootsanglern besser aufgehoben, hier wird das niemanden groß interessieren.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Der Dirk kann  aber auch hart sein


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Dirk ....! 
War doch nett gemeint !


----------



## Blindfischer (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

ja ja is ja schon gut...

 mich stört nur immer mehr, wenn Themen-Trööts mit irgendwelchen OT Sachen zugeballert werden und nun musste das mal raus.

Alles ist gut und wir haben uns alle lieb|wavey:

( aber ein Flachbodenboot will ich trotzdem nicht)


----------



## canis777 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Deswegen nennt er sich auch Blindfischer


----------



## Cusack (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Das natürlich wieder direkt alle Flaggen auf Angriff stehen ist klar aber so sind wir halt.
@Archi ,weiss ja nicht wie du angelst und wo, aber ich persönlich kann diese S,achen sehr gut gebrauchen für meineAangelei sowie für meine Angelgebiete. In meinen Augen machen mich die Anbauten flexibler.
Ach ja, der Bierkastenhalter tip top Idee muss mal schauen ob ich das auch noch umgesetzt bekomme lolllllllllll.
Gruß Kai 
Und schön das es euch gefallen hat.


----------



## Blindfischer (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hi Cusack,

kannst du den Motor bei Bugmontage vom Sitz aus hochklappen?

Wir steigen hier an der Küste immer vom Strand aus ein, wenn der Motor am Heck montiert ist, klappt er ja von selbst hoch wenn´s zu flach wird.

Ich hab schon lange einen zerlegten Minn Kota liegen, hab aber keine Zeit weiterzubauen, ich will den eigentlich am Heck ( Key Largo von RTM anbringen) und dann per Drehzahlsteller aus dem Modellbau stufenlos ansteuern.



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Für den Bierkasten dacht ich eigentlich an einen Anhänger fürs Kajak:

http://www.amazon.de/nicht-angegeben-Getr%C3%A4nkekasten-Schwimmreifen-70x60cm/dp/B002CIB6II/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1297841248&sr=8-5

Der verschlechtert zwar leicht die Performance aber ist einfach zu installieren |supergri

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Man muss den ja nicht permanent hinter sich her schleppen.
So alle paar Kilometer die Küste rauf und runter ein paar "Basislager" verankern .


----------



## Blindfischer (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Ja genau, als Hot Spot marker...#6


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@Dirk : Wo wir gerade beim pimpen sind : Gibt es schon neues zur Steueranlage für das FX:330 ?


----------



## Blindfischer (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Nur , dass es sie bald geben soll, als komplettes Kit zum Nachrüsten, mehr leider noch nicht.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Über angestrebte Preise ist dann wahrscheinlich auch noch nichts bekannt ?

Ich stelle mich als kostenloser Tester gerne zur Verfügung !


----------



## Blindfischer (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Das ist ne prima Idee, kostenlose Tester sind gerne genommen. 

Die sind ja sonst recht teuer#6

Schnacken wir wenn ich mehr weiß.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Jogyman (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Melde mich auch als Tester hab ja das gleiche Sot wie Mario und sogar die gleiche Farbe .

Gruß Jogi


----------



## eddy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Ich auch testen wolln   :q:q|wavey:

Bin gerade beim Wagenbau fürs SOT|bigeyes

gruß eddy


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Wenn dein Plan maßstabsgetreu ist ... deine Querrohre (Stabilisator) sitzen dann aber sehr hoch ! 
Die Hebelwirkung wird dann  gewaltig an dem Rest reißen !
Warum lässt du das Yak nicht unten auf dem Rohr aufliegen ? Muss nur so hoch sitzen das die Räder frei laufen.

Kannst du selbst Allu schweißen ?


----------



## Blindfischer (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Ich gebe Mario recht, das sieht recht hoch aus.

Das wird dann ganz schön kippelig bei schlechtem Untergrund, versuche den Schwerpunkt so weit runter zu bringen wie möglich.

Ich würde auch die Längsstützen oben weglassen , beim Key Largo hast du die Lenzlöcher ja an der Kante der "Welle" das stützt dann eher schlecht ab, oder passt das?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Wildshark (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin 

Hier nur mal zur Anregung!
Habe ich damals 2 Stück von gebaut und sie laufen heute noch!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## goeddoek (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Und wie die laufen :vik:


----------



## Waldemar (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Für den Bierkasten dacht ich eigentlich an einen Anhänger fürs Kajak:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/nicht-angegeben-Getr%C3%A4nkekasten-Schwimmreifen-70x60cm/dp/B002CIB6II/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1297841248&sr=8-5
> 
> ...


 
ist ja nicht schlecht so ein kastenanhänger.
nun hab ich ja nicht son schönes kajak und da drängt sich mir die frage nach der entsorgung von dem ganzen getrunkenen bier auf. wie geht denn das wenn man in sonem boot sitzt. ist das nicht lebensgefährlich?


----------



## goeddoek (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Nee, da gibts ganz spanndende Sachen aus dem Pflegebedarf. Da kannst Du den Abwasserschlauch lässig über die Bordwand hängen lassen und erweckst in voller Fahrt den Eindruck, Du seist ein KüMo  :q :q


----------



## Blindfischer (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@ Georg : Viel zu aufwändig, Sit on Tops sind doch selbstlenzend.....
  Ausserdem braucht es dazu doch keinen zusätzlichen Schlauch oder ? |kopfkrat


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Ansonsten gibt es noch einen größeren Ring wo man sein eigenes Dixi reinstellen kann  .Alleine trinkt man eh nicht und so nach 10 -12  Bierchen muß man sowieso ans Ufer um den Fischgalgen zu leeren:vik:


----------



## kulti007 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



eddy schrieb:


> Ich auch testen wolln   :q:q|wavey:
> 
> Bin gerade beim Wagenbau fürs SOT|bigeyes
> 
> gruß eddy



wie schon geschrieben wurde, die oberen stangen brauchst du nicht. sonst kommt dein entwurf meinen wagen schon sehr nahe. wenn das kajak in der mitte aufliegt reicht das völlig aus.

gruß christoph


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

|bigeyes Roland Du meinst.....|uhoh: jedes Mal zwischen den Angelversuchen und Bierchen mit ´nem echten Snakehead kämpfen? #6 Reschpeckt!
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



kulti007 schrieb:


> wie schon geschrieben wurde, die oberen stangen brauchst du nicht. sonst kommt dein entwurf meinen wagen schon sehr nahe. wenn das kajak in der mitte aufliegt reicht das völlig aus.
> 
> gruß christoph



R. Hoffmann würde sagen: das kaaaan man so machen..muss man aber nicht :q
Im Ernst: Die oberen Auflagen sind schon sinnvoll, weil so nicht zuviel Hebelwupptität auf die Lenzlöcher kommt. Da verlaufen zumindest bei meinem DAG die Pressnähte! Wenn das Yak dann voll ist, und wird von so einem Kraftpaket wie...??#c übern Strand geschleift, dann würde ich auf Dauer Schäden in diesem Bereich befürchten.
Piet


----------



## kulti007 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> R. Hoffmann würde sagen: das kaaaan man so machen..muss man aber nicht :q
> Im Ernst: Die oberen Auflagen sind schon sinnvoll, weil so nicht zuviel Hebelwupptität auf die Lenzlöcher kommt. Da verlaufen zumindest bei meinem DAG die Pressnähte! Wenn das Yak dann voll ist, und wird von so einem Kraftpaket wie...??#c übern Strand geschleift, dann würde ich auf Dauer Schäden in diesem Bereich befürchten.
> Piet



aber die krafteinwirkung liegt doch nicht an den lenzlöchern an, sonder an der auflagefläche. was bei mir der kiel ist. oder habe ich nen denkfehler drin #c #h


----------



## eddy (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

So habe fertig:vik::vik::vik:

Nach 2 Tagen (mit Akkuschrauber ,Flex und Feile) ist das Teil nun fertig  |stolz:

Und geht richtig gut|laola:

guckst du hier


Der Probelauf im Garten hat super geklappt

Ein Schwießgerät hab ich nicht,aber Aluschweißen hab ich das letzte mal vor 20 Jahren gemacht|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Fischbox (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Haste fein gemacht, aber ich fürchte dir wird auf leicht huckeligen Wegen ziemlich schnell klar werden, dass der Radabstand zu gering gewählt ist. Das wird ziemlich kippelig werden. Eine Erfahrung die ich leider selber machen musste:c, aber auch schon auf den ersten Seiten des Themas erwähnt habe.


----------



## Jogyman (4. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Für den Bierkasten dacht ich eigentlich an einen Anhänger fürs Kajak:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/nicht-angegeben-Getr%C3%A4nkekasten-Schwimmreifen-70x60cm/dp/B002CIB6II/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1297841248&sr=8-5
> 
> ...


 
Ich werd mir so ein Teil mal besorgen und dann etwas umbauen für das Heringsangel auf der Förde .Dann hab ich nicht die ganzen Schuppen auf dem Yak .

Gruß Jogi #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

aber die krafteinwirkung liegt doch nicht an den lenzlöchern an, sonder  an der auflagefläche. was bei mir der kiel ist. oder habe ich nen  denkfehler drin #c #h


Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, wolltest Du das Boot nur in der Mitte aufliegen lassen. und dann treten schon Helbelkräfte auf.
Hab mal kurz was skizziert..hoffe es ist zu erkennen, was ich meine.:q


----------



## BB-cruiser (10. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin mir wäre der Radstand zu gering ok für geteerte Wege zum Wasser aber auf unwegsame mit den ganzen Gerödel an Board hätte ich Angst das was kaputt geht


----------



## BB-cruiser (10. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

man könnte aber auch das Wägelchen zum Auto bringen aber wenn es bei deinen Stränden funzt #6 da wo ich angele geht es mit dem Radstand an einigen Ständen garnicht .Gruß Roland|wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (11. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

so mok wi dat #6 oh das gibt bestimmt mecker von Fischbox ,und damit hat er recht |krach: das ich  auch meinen Senf überall zugeben muß #d Gruß bis demnächst anne Küst |wavey:


----------



## eddy (11. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@ vatas-sohn

zitat: (Naja, von Radmitte zu Radmitte sind es 37 cm, also gar nicht mal so schmal....)#d

Hatte ich auch (40 cm) hab dann schnell gemerkt,daß es am Sandstrand doch ein bißchen zu schmal war (es kippt).#q

Hab jetzt 60 cm und vestauen tu ich es unter den Haltegummis am Bug (Räder dann li.+re.):vik:

Hab auch noch 2 Ständer gebaut wie die von der Firma mit E....la:q 


Jetzt müssen nur noch die Mefos beißen ,dann ist alles gut

gruß eddy


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Ich habe mir , mangels passendem Materials, vorerst einen Wagen aus Holz gezimmert .
Den muss ich wohl oder übel zurück ins Auto bringen . 

Obwohl ...... eigentlich müsste der doch schwimmen ! |kopfkrat:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> so mok wi dat #6 oh das gibt bestimmt mecker von Fischbox ,und damit hat er recht |krach: das ich  auch meinen Senf überall zugeben muß #d Gruß bis demnächst anne Küst |wavey:



Ach Rolli Du alte Rinde |pftroest:    Du geniesst doch Altersimmunität :q ist schon ok.. ausser Deinem Zivi haste ja nur uns zum Austauschen :q Duckundwech


----------



## extrafine (12. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hallo SOT Fahrer,
ich habe mir meinen Wagen auch selber gebaut. Das Material im Baumarkt und dann nach meinen Vorstellungen gesägt, genietet und die Auflagepunkte gepolstert.

Ich versuche mal ein par Bilder von dem fertigen Wagen hier hochzuladen. Wer hiervon insperiert wird darf ihn gerne nachbauen.

Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Genietet !? |bigeyes

Und das hält ?
Mir ist dabei vor allem die untere Verbindung nicht ganz ersichtlich .
Nur drei Nieten je Seite ?


----------



## extrafine (12. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Marioschreiber,

Ergänzung zum Wagen.
Die Vierkantrohre wurden mit T-Stück Verbinder realisiert.
Die Bleche mit den Nieten dienen nur zur Unterstützung.
|kopfkrat


Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## eddy (12. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@ vatas-sohn

Ja es ist ein Key-Largo

Hab mal ein paar Fotos gemacht:m

guckt du hier:vik::q

gruß eddy


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



extrafine schrieb:


> Marioschreiber,
> 
> Ergänzung zum Wagen.
> Die Vierkantrohre wurden mit T-Stück Verbinder realisiert.
> ...



Wo gibt es das denn ?


----------



## Jogyman (12. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@Mario die bekommst du auch im Baumarkt 


Gruß Jogi |wavey:


----------



## Blindfischer (13. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

So ähnlich habe ich meinen ersten Wagen auch gebaut, allerdings nur mit Eckblechen und Nieten, das hat im Alu so 2 bis 3 Tage gehalten |uhoh:, mit den Verbindern sollte das schon gehen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## eddy (13. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@ vatas-sohn

Zitat :*Hast Du die Verbindung bei den Böcken oben mit Benzinschläuchen gelöst? Oder was ist das für Material?
*
Nee ganz einfacher PVC Schlauch in der Gartenabteilung von Bauhaus 20er Innendurchmesser 3mm stark.|wavey:

Die Räder stören nur bei kurzen Ruten (hab ich noch nich)#6

Sonst echt super einfach#6#6

gruß eddy


----------



## eddy (13. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Nich schlecht oder?:vik::m#h

Die Lösung von E....la war mir etwas zu teuer so haben die beiden nur 15.-€ gekostet
und wenn ich nen neuen Schlauch brauche... tja dann ist das halt so

grußeddy


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

was muß ich da sehen |bigeyes vatassohne fährt jetzt Schraubendampfer und keine Bilders wie gewohnt davon #c


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. März 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Na geht doch #6 so kennen wir dich . Ne aber mal im ernst das sieht ja sowas von geil aus und so professionell meinen Glückwunsch dazu . das muß ich mir beim nächsten Sottreffen mal in live angucken .Schönen Tag für dich #h


----------



## frankyboyab (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

hi vati,

hätte interesse an der Schaltung für den Cobold, bin auch aus BRB, schickste bitte mal PN mit Mailadresse.

Gruß,
franky


----------



## DJTMichel (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hi Bastler!
Nächste Woche wird mein SOT geliefert und ich brauche eine Transportkarre. Fertig sll so ein Ding 150,-€ kosten |kopfkrat. Meine Idee: Räder + Achse eines alten Kinderwagen dafür verwenden. Hat das bereits jemand versucht? Allerdings wiegt das Teil ca. 40kg, scheint mir fast etwas heftig dafür...


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Selbst wenn das hält ... wo willst du damit lang fahren ?
Am Strand, wie die meisten hier ?
Da kannst du die Räder auf alle Fälle vergessen !
Vielleicht kannst du irgendwo ´ne alte Sackkarre bekommen und die umstricken !


----------



## Jogyman (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

oder aus einem alten Bollerwagen ,hab ich gemacht und geht echt gut


----------



## DJTMichel (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Größtenteils wird das Kajak an Binnengewässern genutzt, aber die Ostsee (Rügen) ist unser Lieblingsurlaubsziel. Ich werde mal unseren TOOM durchforsten, wenn das Teil da ist.


----------



## Zanderudo (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hab mal ein Tip zum Thema Fischgalgen.
Der fehlte mir beim letzten Ausflug mit dem SOT also durfte ich basteln.
Dünne Kordel von etwa 2 Meter mit einem Karabiner bestückt und am Sot befestigt. Ans Ende etwa 10-15 kleine Schlaufen geknotet.
Im SOT hatte ich einige Kabelbinder liegen.
Die Hornhechte und Dorsche habe ich dann einfach die Kabelbinder durch die Kiemen geschoben und an den Schlaufen befestigt. 
Das hält wie Bombe:q und kein Fisch kann verloren gehen.
Das mit den Kabelbindern ist zwar nur eine Einweglösung aber die Teile hat ja jeder in einer Ecke liegen.
Für mich war das eine einfache und sichere Lösung#6

Udo#h


----------



## kulti007 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

an die hobie fahrer...

hat jemand schon die turbo flossen probiert? lohnen sich die 120€?

gruß christoph #h#h


----------



## DJTMichel (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin!
Die Suche nach einem Kajakwagen für mein Mariner 12,5 Tretboot gestaltet sich doch schwieriger als vermutet. Deshalb denke ich über einen Selbstbau nach. In der Bucht gibt es ja eine Menge netter Sachen, leider finde ich nix mit Kunststoffelgen und -lagern. Für gelegentliche Einsätze am Strand hätte ich schon gern was salzwasserfestes. Habt Ihr vielleicht 'nen Tip?


----------



## BB-cruiser (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

#h@ kulti007 ich habe gerade 1 Satz zum Geburstag gekommen wahr auch schon einmal los mit Schwager ich bin der Meinung ja man hat mehr Druck auf den Pedal aber ein richtiger Testlauf war das nicht und leider ist der Sommer zum ....... aber wenn es meine Zeit zuläßt werde ich berichten und vielleicht einen 2 Satz dazu holen und wenn du etwas warten kannst kann man sich mal am Strand treffen und dann kannste mal ne Runde drehen .Reicht ja wenn einer das Geld ausgibt :m Gruß Roland #h


----------



## kulti007 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Suche nach einem Kajakwagen für mein Mariner 12,5 Tretboot gestaltet sich doch schwieriger als vermutet. Deshalb denke ich über einen Selbstbau nach. In der Bucht gibt es ja eine Menge netter Sachen, leider finde ich nix mit Kunststoffelgen und -lagern. Für gelegentliche Einsätze am Strand hätte ich schon gern was salzwasserfestes. Habt Ihr vielleicht 'nen Tip?



ich habe mir den gekauft http://cgi.ebay.de/Sit-on-TOP-Kajak-Bootswagen-Kanuwagen-ALU-260-ReifenNEU-/330471845798?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item4cf1a82fa6

@ roland
hört sich gut an. ich hoffe dieses jahr ist noch mal nen treffen an der küste. ich meine wenn die dorsche wieder in reichweite sind 

gruß christoph


----------



## BB-cruiser (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@michel wenn du nicht selber basteln willst www.der bootswagen .de  der bekommt bei mir ne 1 was den Preis angeht ne 6  aber das Teil ist Hammer #6


----------



## BB-cruiser (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

kulti geht bestimmt #h


----------



## DJTMichel (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Danke für die bisherigen Tipp's #h

@Christoph: mir wurde gerade von einem Mitarbeiter des Kanushop's dazu gesagt, die Aufnahme der gesamten Bootsmasse (bei meinem mit Angelkram um die 50kg) über die Lenzlöcher sein etwas heikel und daher würde er mir das nicht empfehlen. Allerdings sei man gerade am Containerausladen und da wären auch s.g. "Combi Trolley" für 70,- dabei. Die sind dann wohl konstruktiv besser für's SOT geeignet. Den werde ich mir mal ansehen.

@Roland: das Problem bei meinem ist die Rumpfform. 





Ich hatte bereits den "Canyon" hier und mußte ihn wieder zurücksenden, weil sich das SOT nicht gerade darauf ausrichten ließ. Es rutschte immer wieder in die Mulde. Wenn bei dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen auf den parallelen Schienen noch Arretierungen, die dann in die Lenzlöcher greifen, wären, wäre alles gut. So rutscht mir die Fuhre weg. Es ist zum Mäusemelken #c!


----------



## BB-cruiser (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

wie sieht deine Jolle denn im Ganzen aus ?


----------



## kulti007 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@roland

es müßte das sein http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/6...=/Shops/62215510/Products/NAT_MAR_12_PROP_ANG


----------



## DJTMichel (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Jepp Christoph, das isses  #6 . Hier sind noch einige Bilder dazu.


----------



## kulti007 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

michel, das ist nen geiles boot. die entscheidung zwischen dem 
watercraft und dem hobie outback ist mir auch nicht leicht gefallen. was mich gestört hat, das man das ruder nicht hochklappen kan. das sah auf den bilder jedenfalls so aus. und das ich für das hobie fast alle ersatzteile im internet bestellen kann. 

...nur das ich nicht rückwärts fahren kann |rolleyes


----------



## DJTMichel (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hi Christoph,

ich war vorher in Haan und habe mir das MIRAGE Outfitter (2-Sitzer) und das Outbackangeschaut. Super SOT's, zweifelsohne #6 . Hin und hergerissen gab schließlich die gute, grundsolide Ausstattung incl. Rückwärtsgang, das für mich ergonomischere, mit Fahrradfahren vergleichbare treten der Pedale, der wirklich geniale Sitz (mit einer Lendenwirbel 1+2 Fraktur kann ich das beurteilen), die Optik (ich steh' ein bißchen auf Military-Look) und nicht zuletzt der um einiges günstigere Preis den Auslöser zum Kauf. 
Mich würde ein direkter Vergleich mit Deinem Hobbie auf dem Wasser interessieren (die DAV Brandenburgmarke habe ich, zudem kannte ich mich in der Gegend um Lehnin vor 22Jahren sehr gut aus --> LStR-40 ...).

Das von Dir genannte vermeintliche Manko wurde konstruktiv aus meiner Sicht perfekt gelöst:

Die in den Kajakrumpf eingearbeitete "Finne" (ob das Wort in dem Zusammenhang perfekt gewählt ist, sei mal dahingestellt...) bildet mit dem Ruder die tiefste Stelle des Bodens. Bei evtl. Hindernissen wird das Ruder durch dieses unmittelbar davor befindliche Teil geschützt. Zudem besteht es aus flexibelen Material.


----------



## kulti007 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

na dann sollten wir uns doch mal treffen #6

zum preis, der ist doch fast der gleiche. habe 2090€ incl. versand bezahlt #6


----------



## DJTMichel (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hallo,

das nächste (kleine) Problem:

Wir fahren demnächst nach Norge und eigentlich soll das SOT daheim bleiben, so will es die beste aller Ehefrauen. Grund: der Dachsarg und ihre Befürchtung, nicht genug Kram mitnehmen zu können. Jetzt habe ich mir neben einen Kanuwagen (70,- komplett) diese Dinger gekauft:

























und das ist großer Mist, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist.
Meine Frage an Euch ist nun, wie löst Ihr das Problem Dachsarg und SOT gemeinsam eif einem Kombidach? Notfalls würde ich's auch hier lassen, aber irgendwie stelle ich mir das schon nett vor, bei gutem Wetter bißchen damit auf der See rumzuschippern...


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Warum ist das Mist !?
Ich erkenne das Problem nicht richtig. Bekommst du deine Kiste nicht mit drauf ? Ist es instabil ? ...
Wenn du an den Dachkoffer während der Reise nicht ran musst, was spricht dagegen den Kajakhalter so zu positionieren das sich das Kajak noch etwas gegen den Dachkoffer abstützt .... ?


----------



## DJTMichel (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hi Mario,

das wackelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz - mir scheint es instabil. Ich nehme an, die Haltebügel sind für Sportkanus gemacht (obwohl generell Kayakhalter darauf steht...). Ohne Gegenhalter möchte ich mit den Dingern nicht auf die Autobahn.
Den Dachsarg leihen wir uns nur von Freunden aus, der kommt erst nächstes WE. Falls der einigermaßen stabil ist, habe ich an das gleiche wie Du gedacht. Nur eigentlich sollten die Dachdinger doch so konstruiert sein, daß sie auch ohne Stütze auskommen?!


----------



## Lichty (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin Michel,

hast Du mal versucht das Boot hochkant aufs Dach zu packen? Wir transportieren so 3 Hobie Kajaks - Seitlich draufgepackt und durch die Lenzlöcher o.ä. festgespannt - so sind wir schon durch die halbe Republik (Boddencup) und bis nach Schweden ohne Probleme gefahren.

Wenn Du so verrückt bist wie der Rest der "Kajakelite" hier im Board, garantiere ich Dir das Du Dir in den Hintern beißt wenn Du ohne Jak in Norge stehst....son Heilbutt vom Kajak steht neben einem Marlin ganz oben auf meiner Liste 

Oder du musst alle flexiblen Sachen (Klamotten und so) ins Boot packen und den Hohlraum als Dachbox nutzen |kopfkrat

Viel Erfolg

P.S. Am Anfang habe ich noch sogenannte Senkrechtstützen zwischen den Booten verwendet - ist bei unseren Booten wegen der perfekten geraden seitlichen Fläche aber nicht notwendig - mit den Teilen (schnell selbst gebaut oder im Netz geordert) sollte das klappen - und diese Kajakhaltebügeldinger kannste gleich zurück geben - das ist für SOTs nix....


----------



## kulti007 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



Lichty schrieb:


> Oder du musst alle flexiblen Sachen (Klamotten und so) ins Boot packen und den Hohlraum als Dachbox nutzen |kopfkrat



das ist doch die idee #6


----------



## Blindfischer (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin michael,

die einfachen Ovalbügelhalter passen für SOT´s nur sehr schlecht, die sind eigentlich für die Rundspantform von normalen Kajaks gemacht und passen daher nur für einige SOT´s.
Gerade das Mariner hat ja einen extrem hohen Rumpf, ich Denke, das wirst Du so nie richtig fest bekommen.

Gedacht sind sie allerdings auch anders herum: die Unterseite des Jaks sollte im Bügel liegen, aber beim Mariner ist das Schnuppe, durch die sehr ausgeprägten Rumpfseiten wird das auch nicht besser halten.

Besser ist dann ein Senkrechthalter neben der Dachbox und das Boot dann wie auf Lichtys Bildern hochkant transportieren.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Dir wird schon was einfallen !
Hauptsache du bekommst es irgendwie mit.
Du wirst dir sonst in den Ar$ch beißen !!!


----------



## DJTMichel (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@Lichty & Dirk: mit dem Hobbie schaut's gut aus, nur sind die Außenflächen des Mariner 12,5 nicht gerade. Gegen seitliches verrutschen helfen die Ovalbügel schon. Bleibt abzuwarten, ob mir die Dachbox zum seitlichen dagegenlehnen + verzurren stabil genug erscheint. Seitlich aufrecht stehend ist dieses SOT aber auch ein Monster


----------



## Jogyman (10. August 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hab was gefunden für die Yaker die keine Sonne mögen |supergri 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BIMINI-TOP-SUN-...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bca6aa1d


----------



## HD4ever (10. August 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

geht es nicht das Teil ggf auf die Dachbox mit Spanngurten zu befestigen ?
Unterlage dazwischen das es nicht scheuert und dann oben drauf |kopfkrat


----------



## DJTMichel (22. August 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> ...
> Besser ist dann ein Senkrechthalter neben der Dachbox und das Boot dann wie auf Lichtys Bildern hochkant transportieren.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin Dirk,

und so haben wir die etwa 2000km auch bestens überstanden:





Danke für die Hilfe - mit Kayak war es mindestens noch mal so toll #6 und damit auf dem Skagerrak unterwegs sein ist geil!


----------



## Odery (31. August 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin,
gibt es eigentilch jemande der sich mal Ausleger ans Kajak gebaut hat? Ich bin ja der meinung man braucht die nicht wirklich. Aber wenn es jemanden gibt, bitte melden - ich würde schon gerne mal ausprobieren wie man mait im SOT steht :q

Grüße!


----------



## kulti007 (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

ich habe auch mal was gebaut |supergri

gps, echolot und kamera (mit fernbedienung) alles in reich-u. sichtweite #6

halter ist so montiert, dass ich keine neuen löcher bohren mußte.

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/2162/sth71158.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## DJTMichel (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hi Christoph,

schick #6 (wobei mir Mobiltelefon & Fotoapparat etwas zu wasserundicht ausschauen - falls das Ganze doch mal kippt...)
Frage: um welches Kameramodell handelt es sich, Fernbediehnung finde ich gut


----------



## kulti007 (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

also das ist kein telefon sondern nen gps #6

das ist die pentax optio w90 und bis 6m wasserdicht #h


----------



## DJTMichel (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Danke - wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte die Luke geschlossen bleiben (das bezieht sich gerade ausschließlich auf meine Wenigkeit)!


----------



## Jogyman (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Christoph dein neuer LCD Fernseher von Lowrance sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus :vik:der hat ja sogar ein Tresen um das Bier abzustellen #g


----------



## kulti007 (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

ja, nur der zeigt kein richtiges TV bild |kopfkrat
da muß bestimmt noch ne dvbt antenne her #c


----------



## Frankko (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Sieht sehr gut aus.
Aber wo hat das Hobie die Löcher her?
Meins hat in diesem Bereich keine.
Wo hast du den Geber verbaut?


----------



## kulti007 (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

da sind die umlenkrollen für das ruder montiert (also die schnüre zum hoch und runter klappen)
hast du auch das neue outback?


----------



## kulti007 (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

hier kann man die vier schrauben besser sehen  ach so, den geber habe ich hinter dem "mastrohr" eingeklebt.  http://img685.*ih.us/img685/5507/sth71141.jpg  Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Frankko (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Nö, mein Outback ist schon 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## Frankko (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Und wie ist der Empfang?
Schluckt der Rumpf viel der Geberkapazität?


----------



## Lichty (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Kulti das gefällt mir sehr gut - da haben wir dich beim Cup ja gut angefixt mit den Hobies :k

Was ist das für ein See auf dem Foto?

Rest per PN - hau rein.....


----------



## kulti007 (1. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

ja lichty, ein leben ohne hobi kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen :vik:

und stimmt, wenn ihr nicht da gewesen werd hätte ich noch 2000€ mehr auf dem konto :q

das ist das große wuster erdeloch in brandenburg an der havel.

@Frankko
also ich habe jetzt bis 20m tiefe gefischt, und keine probleme gehabt


----------



## Odery (2. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin,
suche noch ein günstiges GPS, das mich im falle von plötzlichem NEBEL wieder zurück ans Ufer bringt :g

Jemand ein Tipp?

Was haltet ihr von dem eTrex H für 69€. Kann das nur einen Pfeil, oder auch eine Linie der gefahrenen Route darstellen?

Es soll nur ein Sicherheitsbackup sein. Also eine zuverlässige aber sehr günstige Lösung. Schnickschnak brauche ich nicht.

Grüße!
#h


----------



## DJTMichel (2. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Ich habe meinen Geber auch im Rumpf eingeklebt (Baumarktsilikon), bis > 100m hat er ohne murren in Norge seine Arbeit verrichtet. Gegenprobe mit Tiefenzähler an der Rute schien zu klappen, aufgrund der Drift jedoch ungenau.






hier nur 59m





Pinkelpause #c





Native Watercraft Mariner 12,5 Pedal mit Rückwärtsgang


----------



## kulti007 (2. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@Odery

das eTrex H reicht völlig aus. es zeigt auch die route als linie an. ich habe mir auch nur das vista geholt, da es bei ebay nicht viel teurer war.


----------



## BB-cruiser (3. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

brauchste nicht wenn du lange genug paddelst oder pettst kommste immer an Land #h


----------



## Jogyman (4. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

und jetzt ist der Christoph in Norwegen aber ich glaub ohne Sot |kopfkrat


----------



## Jogyman (5. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? |kopfkrat Ohne SOT? Geht das überhaupt? #c Darf man das?




hast Recht Ron eigentlich darf man das nicht |krach: das kostet nee Runde in der IG #g


----------



## BB-cruiser (22. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



 und hier mal was für faule Hobieaner :q


----------



## ray (25. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

So, 
ich hab mein SOT auch noch mal aufgerüstet. 

VisiCarbon Pro ist eine flexible Sicherheitsleuchte & Fahne, mit der ich hoffentlich ein wenig besser zu sehen bin. 
In Schweden bin ich abends ein paar mal fast überfahren worden, weil die Motorboote mich nicht gesehen haben. Und ich möchte auch mal in der Dämmerung die Ostsee unsicher machen.  

Die Leds geben laut Hersteller 100 Stunden Licht bevor die Batterien gewechselt werden müssen und die ganze Leuchte lässt sich mit zwei Handgriffen in der Fahne verstauen.

Und ich habe mir eine wasserdichte Kamera, die Olympus Tough 310 sowie eine Kamera-Halterung (Pan Fish Portrait) fürs Kajak zugelegt. So kann ich richtig schöne Fang Poser Fotos schießen 
Einziger Nachteil: Die Olympus schaltet den Selbstauslöser nach einmaligem Gebraucht ab. Also muss man sich ein wenig beeilen...

Hersteller: Yak attack

Gibt es beim Paddelfisch oder direkt beim Hersteller...


----------



## kulti007 (29. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

hey ray, was hast du für die VisiCarbon Pro bezahlt?
ich möchte mir auch eine zu legen. aber der preis schreckt mich immer ab |rolleyes

oder man macht ne sammelbestellung bei dirk (paddelfisch) und bekommen einen guten preis :vik:

wer brauch noch?


----------



## Odery (29. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Wenn der Preis stimmt wäre ich dabei! Hab mein Boot ja auch da gekauft.
Wobei ich auch an der günstigeren NaviSafe Lösung interesiert wäre....

Organisier das mal u8nd gib eine Rückmeldung:vik:

|wavey:


----------



## DJTMichel (29. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

etwas in der Art fehlt mir auch noch und ich würde mich mit in die Bestellung einklinken (damit mich die Fischkutter nicht dauernd versenken :m) - sollte aber in die Scotty Halter passen.


----------



## kulti007 (29. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

@Odery 
welche meinst du genau? gib mal nen link.

mir ist egal welche lampe wir uns kaufen... günstig muß sie sein :m


----------



## Blindfischer (29. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Die Navisafe Geschichte : klick ist aber nicht wirklich viel günstiger wenn man den Mast dazu nimmt,dafür passt sie weder in einen Scotty Sockel noch in ein Rutenrohr, ( geht beim Yakattack beides) darum hab ich meine Navilight Demomodelle nicht angebaut, ich will nicht noch mehr Löcher im Boot haben|supergri  

Was allerdings genial ist, ist die Magnetbefestigung, damit kann man sich das dingens an die Mütze machen und braucht keinen Mast....

Dann sieht man zwar aus wie Karlsson vom Dach, aber wenns sicher macht :vik:
( für die Jüngeren unter euch : eine frühe Filmfigur mit einer Propellermütze mit der er fliegen konnte)


Alternativ gibt es auch noch Scotty Leuchten, die sind 20€ günstiger als die Visicarbon.

Beim Navisafe find ich die Positionsleuchten ganz schick, fürs Rundumlicht find ich Scotty oder Yakattack praktischer.


Die normalen Leuchten aus dem Yachtbedarf gehen auch erst so ab 50€ los und sind dann normal nicht mal mit Batteriebetrieb. Mit Mast ist man da auch schon schnell 100€ los  ( Yachtis haben´s ja  ) ist für mich keine echte Alternative.
Es gibt auch Batteriebetriebene aber die haben meist nur einen sehr kurzen Mast und du liegst auch wieder deutlich über 50€

Für günstiger musst Du schon Glück in der Bucht haben.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Jogyman (29. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Meine Leuchte ist von Aquasignal (in der Bucht für 15 € gekauft ) ,als Mast hab ich eine Teleskopstange von einem Kescher genommen unten etwas Panzerband rum und dann passt er auch in die Scottyhalterung ohne das was wackelt . Aber irgendwann mal wenn ich reich bin hol ich mir die Visicarbon Pro (Dirk muss ja auch von was leben)


----------



## kulti007 (29. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

ich finde die von scotty ganz gut... dirk, mach mal nen guten preis wenn wir dir 10 stück oder so abnehmen :m


----------



## Jogyman (29. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ich finde die von scotty ganz gut... dirk, mach mal nen guten preis wenn wir dir 10 stück oder so abnehmen :m




Welche von den beiden meinst du denn Christoph ? die gibt es  mit 60 cm und eimal mit 1,05 m Mast |kopfkrat


----------



## kulti007 (29. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

is mir wurscht :m


----------



## ray (30. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Also,

ich hab ganz brav die 90 € beim Paddelfisch bezahlt. Ich finde die Leuchte mit Abstand am besten und der Preis unterschied zu vergleichbaren Leuchten (siehe Scotty) ist dann ja auch nicht allzu groß. Vor allem das sie in dem kleinen Sack Platz findet und auch in einen der fest eingebauten Rutenhalter passt ist super.

Außerdem wollte ich eine Leuchte die etwas länger als 60cm ist, sonst verschwinde ich zwischen den Wellen ja immer wieder.

Uuuuund: Es gibt auch noch passende Piratenflaggen :-D


----------



## Kapitän Ahab (30. September 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin zusammen, ich habe auch die VisiCarbon und finde die einfach nur genial ... auch hier in Bremen auf der Weser ist man bei dem Schiffsverkehr gut beraten, nicht nur bei Dämmerung gesehen zu werden. Ausserdem mag ich das kleine Packmaß und da ich ein Design-Junkie bin, spricht mich die Yak-Attack einfach mehr an, als die Scotty ... 

Gekauft habe ich das Teil auch beim Paddel-Fisch ... natürlich!!!  

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Jogyman (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

ein 60 cm Mast ist mir auch zu klein und der 1,05 cm Mast ist mir zu lang für den Transport .da pack ich auch lieber die paar Euronen mehr drauf  und hol mir die Visicarbon .


----------



## BB-cruiser (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Tagsüber reicht auch ne Sicherheitsweste meine ich #c


----------



## kulti007 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

na dann muß uns dirk für die Visicarbon nen guten preis machen :m


----------



## Jogyman (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Tagsüber reicht auch ne Sicherheitsweste meine ich #c




da geh ich lieber auf Nummer Sicher ,mein Leben ist mir mehr wert als 90 € :m 
ich bekomm zwar eine Seebestattung aber jetzt will ich noch nicht :q


----------



## Jogyman (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



kulti007 schrieb:


> na dann muß uns dirk für die Visicarbon nen guten preis machen :m



das hoff ich doch :vik:


----------



## Criss81 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

hi,

ihr könnt mir bestimmt weiterhelfen. Hätte da einige Fragen zu SOTs.
Ist es möglich einen Rutenhalter an SOTs anzubringen auch wenn keine Befestigungslöcher (Bohrungen) vorhanden sind. Wie werden diese dann befestigt? 

Gibt es SOTs (Einer) die man vielleicht im Kofferaum (umgelegte Sitzbänke etc, Kombi) transportieren kann? 

Was ist hiervon zu halten? http://www.paddel-fisch.de/InfosTipsTricks-und-Bilder/Airis-Angler-Luftboot , kennt das jemand? Würde auf großen Baggerseen zum Einsatz kommen. Wie Windanfällig ist das Teil, vielleicht kennt es wer.

Thema Kleidung, einige von euch fahren mit dem Teil auch im Winter. Tragt ihr dabei Neoprenanzüge? Auch wenn SOTs kicksicher sind, hatte das Vergnügen letzten Winter mal Baden zu gehen und das war alles andere als angenehm. 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Blindfischer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hallo Christian,

das Luftboot ist ziemlich gut, es ist viel fester als die einfachen Luftboote.
Du kannst darin genauso quer sitzen wie in jedem festen SOT, nur das Anschrauben von Zubehör ist schlechter.|supergri

Aber da gibt es von Scotty auch Klebehalter auf die Du dann den Scotty Sockel schrauben kannst.

Beim Airis sind zwei Rutenhalter auf einer Aluplatte dabei, das reicht für vieles schon aus.

Es ist aber etwas Windanfälliger, es hat einen komplett flachen Boden und nur eine Finne am Heck. Bei Gegenwind drückt einen der Wind recht schnell weg, da muß man dann schon ordentlich korrigieren.

Driftgeschwindigkeit ist auch etwas höher als beim Festrumpf, aber da lässst sich ja mit Driftanker/Anker einfach was machen.

Für die Ostsee ist das eher Grenzwertig, aber für Binnengewässer geht das schon recht gut.

Kofferaumtaugliche Festrumpfboote wird schwierig, es gibt aber noch sowas: Point 65 North 

Der Einer sieht mit 2,95 recht Binnentauglich aus, wie die sich fahren weiß ich leider nicht, und Angelversionen gibt es davon wohl auch nicht ( aber das kann ma ja selbst machen).


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BB-cruiser (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Leudde zeicht mol eure Drifftsägge wie groß sind die oder habt ihr die Ikea Version ?


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Ikea !


----------



## BB-cruiser (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

einfach den Büddel reinwerfen am Tüddelband und gut ?


----------



## Lichty (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

check das mal:

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/bauanleitung/zack-zack-zum-driftsack-285.html

dann sollte alles klar sein und fürs yak funktioniert das super #6


----------



## BB-cruiser (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Vielen Dank Lichty #6


----------



## C..pHunter (10. November 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin moin....

ich bin gerade in der Planung für ein Table zum Fliegenfischen....soweit ist schon alles durchdacht und geplant. Es stellt sich mir nur eine Frage.... 
An 2 Punkten muss ich Halterungen für Spanngurte montieren, wo ich mit dem Arm nicht von innen gegen kontern kann...?

Eine Idee wären Hohlwanddübel...meit Ihr dass das funzt, oder habt Ihr ein anderes Patent? 

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe....

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## raubangler (10. November 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



C..pHunter schrieb:


> ....
> Eine Idee wären Hohlwanddübel...meit Ihr dass das funzt, oder habt Ihr ein anderes Patent?
> ....



dann hast du loecher im boetchen......

du kannst aus dem bootsmaterial kleine platten nehmen und aufkleben: 
http://www.hormuth.de/download/Loctite-Polyolefin-Kleber.pdf

die platten vorher in der mitte mit hitze nach aussen ausdellen, dass eine schnalle (v4a-rundstab gebogen und gepunktet) in der groesse der spanngurte reinpasst.
diese schnallen natuerlich vor dem einkleben einlegen.

muesste eigentlich stabil genug sein, um das boot daran aufzuhaengen.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Blindfischer (11. November 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Das kommt darauf an,  was das für ein Boot ist, bei PE kannst Du das mit Ankleben wohl vergessen ( obwohl ich den Kleber im Link noch nicht ausprobiert habe, bisher habe ich jedenfalls noch nichts gefunden was wirklich fest wird).

Wenn es ein normales Sit on Top ist, gehe ich mal von PE aus, da stellt sich die Frage was muß das aushalten ? 

Ist das ein Tisch als Ablage oder baust Du dir eine Platform und drauf zu stehen?

Für ersteres ist das einfach: es gibt im Bootszubehör rechteckige Laschen für Spanngurte, die kannst du einfach an beliebigen Stellen anschrauben oder -nieten.

Bei Nieten nur darauf achten, dass Du keine einfachen Blindnieten nimmst, die spreizen nicht weit genug auf und ziehen sich durchs PE  durch.

Schrauben ganz einfach mit VA Blech- oder Spaxschrauben ins PE Schrauben und fertig, bei normalen Belastungen völlig ausreichend.

Sonst kannst Du auch noch Neoprenmuttern einsetzen und dann mit normalen Gewindeschrauben ( immer VA, besser ist das) befestigen.

Das ganze hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie dick das Rumpfmaterial an der Stelle ist, das muß die Kräfte natürlich aufnehmen können.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## raubangler (11. November 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an,  was das für ein Boot ist, bei PE kannst Du das mit Ankleben wohl vergessen ( obwohl ich den Kleber im Link noch nicht ausprobiert habe, bisher habe ich jedenfalls noch nichts gefunden was wirklich fest wird).
> .....



Ich habe diesen Kleber auch noch nicht ausprobiert.
Aber Boardi KneeDeep scheint davon ueberzeugt zu sein:
http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/showthread.php?t=45955
Zitat:
_...and it was about $16 bucks.. BUT!!!, It worked like a Charm!! And mine was a tough job.._


----------



## Blindfischer (11. November 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Autsch, 

der Preis tut aber schon weh, 
Kleber 37,50
Pistole 41,10
Ersatz Mischdüse 22,30



Das ist mir zum ausprobieren doch etwas heftig... vor allem wenn man nur kleine Mengen braucht kann man jedes mal ne neue Mischdüse nehmen.....

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## C..pHunter (11. November 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin...

vielen Dank für die Tips.....konnte es jetzt noch einfacher lösen ;-) ich habe anstatt meines Heritage Yaks ein Wilderness fertig gemacht...das hat das Schienensystem.....also ganz easy gemacht 
Wede es am Sonntag mal testen...Dann mal im Stehen mit der Fliegenrute 

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## raubangler (11. November 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Autsch,
> 
> der Preis tut aber schon weh,
> Kleber 37,50
> ...




Irgendwie nicht zu verstehen, wieso wir dafuer soviel blechen sollen:
http://www.amazon.com/LOCTITE-POLYOLEFIN-BONDER-PRICE-CARTRIDGE/dp/B000WSF8M0

Das sind ja Preisunterschiede wie bei den Echoloten.


----------



## Blindfischer (11. November 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Na ja,

ich importier ja selbst auch aus aller Welt, da kommt so einiges zusammen vom Transport über Währungsrisiko und Zöllen bis Lagerhaltung, das hört sich immer so überteuert an, ist es normal aber nicht.

Mich stört eher, das man den nicht ohne das Zubehör verarbeiten kann und dass die Ersatzspitzen so teuer sind, der Kleber selbst geht eigentlich noch wenn er was taugt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (11. November 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



C..pHunter schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> vielen Dank für die Tips.....konnte es jetzt noch einfacher lösen ;-) ich habe anstatt meines Heritage Yaks ein Wilderness fertig gemacht...das hat das Schienensystem.....also ganz easy gemacht
> Wede es am Sonntag mal testen...Dann mal im Stehen mit der Fliegenrute
> ...




Die Schienen gibts inzwischen übrigens auch zum Nachrüsten, sind auch nicht viel teurer als der Kleber 

Berichte ma wie´s funzt und stell mal ein Bild vom Umbau ein, mir ist immer noch nicht ganz klar was Du da eigentlich gebaut hast.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## magnus12 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Moin,

ich wollte hier nur noch mal zeigen wie einfach es ist ein Kajak mit vorhandener Ruderanlage zu motorisieren:

Einfach das Ruder durch ein Stück "Planke" ersetzen, an das man den Motor schraubt, zwei Ösen dran zum Steuern, passende Alustange durchjagen, Batterie wasserdicht verpacken, und los gehts. #6

Vorteil: Man kann Motor und Batterie auch mal zu hause lasssen und behält ein unverbasteltes schönes Kajak.

Schaft auch ein Schreibtischtäter. Nicht schön, aber sehr brauchbar wenn man freihändig steuern möchte. Kleine Einschränkung: Vom Sitz aus läßt sich nur "An/Aus" steuern, Richtung und Fahrtstufe regelt man mit der Paddelspitze als "Fernbedienung" direkt am Motor.  Ich hatte erst einen Fahrtstufenregler vorne an der Batteriekiste, das war aber zu empfindlich für den häufigen Gebrauch. 

Übrigens gibt es das ganze Ensemble (RTM Key Largo High Lux, Echo, zyklenfeste 55Ah-Batterie, Rhino Cobold) bald von mir günstig in gute Hände abzugeben:m, muss nur noch sehen was ich an sonstigem Zubehör mitgeben bzw. behalten möchte

Gruß

Frank|wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*



C..pHunter schrieb:


> Moin moin....Moin Dennis
> 
> ich bin gerade in der Planung für ein Table zum Fliegenfischen....soweit ist schon alles durchdacht und geplant. Es stellt sich mir nur eine Frage....
> An 2 Punkten muss ich Halterungen für Spanngurte montieren, wo ich mit dem Arm nicht von innen gegen kontern kann...?
> ...



 Moin Dennis, habe Von Deiner Idee hier gelesen ich habe zur Befestigung einer ähnlichen Auflage für eine Köderbox links und rechts Klettband aufgeklebt und unter der Auflage ebenfalls. Um bei einer Kenterung nicht alles zu verlieren noch mit einem dünnen Seil gesichert. Das hält locker und wenn ich die Schute einmal umkippen sollte, reisst die Halterung ab und ich bin nicht im Boot angetackert.
Piet


----------



## gobio (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: PIMP YOUR SOT -  Der "Sit on Top"- Bastelthread  - Nur für Tipps....*

Hi. 

Hab zwar noch kein SOT aber der Tip wurd, glaube ich, noch nicht genannt.

Rutensicherung, Paddelsicherung etc...  (Das mit dem Klett finde ich genial!!)

So´n spezielles Kabel ist ja doch recht teuer.. 



Hier mal ne Alternative: 

*Spiralkabel* (3,50 Euro je Stück)



http://www.amazon.de/Telefonkabel-Spiralkabel-4P4C-TSK-profitec%C2%AE/dp/B000NZM61S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1343049576&sr=8-3



http://www.amazon.de/Telefonkabel-Spiralkabel-ausziehbar-TSK-profitec%C2%AE/dp/B000NZK1Q0/ref=pd_sim_ce_3



_Enden zu einer Schlaufe machen. Z.b. in einem dünnem Alurohr zusammenkrimpen, mit Panzerband, mit Schrumpfschlauch....
_




*karabiner* (0,80 Euro je Stück)



http://www.amazon.de/12-Alu-Karabinerhaken-80-silberfarben/dp/B0062OUFAI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1343049990&sr=8-3



http://www.amazon.de/Alu-Fisch-Karabinerhaken-Karabiner-KA50F/dp/B00511CT3Y/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&qid=1343050052&sr=8-33



_Alternativ kann man auch einfach nen großen Wirbel und nen Sprengring nehmen.. _





*Klettkabelbinder* (0,30 Euro je Stück)



http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Klett-Kabelbinder-6-St%C3%BCck-Schwarz/dp/B000EOVQKA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343050608&sr=8-1



http://www.amazon.de/Kabelbinder-Klettverschluss-Logilink-gelb-St%C3%BCck/dp/B007W6XWPU/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1343050608&sr=8-15




*Bischen Tüddelband*





Und schwupps hat man für ca. 5-6 Euro ne Rutensicherung... Oder wenn man das lange Sprialkabel nimmt ne Bootssicherung damit es nicht von einem Abtreibt. 

___________________

Wegen Evtl. etwas gegen Rutschen könnte man mal "PlastiDip" ausprobieren. 

Gruß
Mirco


----------

